# Fluval fx6 setup



## Bob the fish (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, I have a roughly 600 litre cichlid tank, I've had it for over a year, just upgraded my filter to a fluval fx6, I wondering what the best setup would be? What trays to have media, sponges etc, also is it worth putting carbon in it as I don't have anything like bog wood in it, just sand and rock


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's a useful video someone pointed me to when I was setting up my Fluval external filter: 




I wouldn't bother with carbon in any setup.

What type of cichlids do you have?


----------



## Bob the fish (Feb 23, 2016)

NaomiM said:


> Here's a useful video someone pointed me to when I was setting up my Fluval external filter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely thank you very much, I have African chic life


----------



## Bob the fish (Feb 23, 2016)

Chiclids*


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice, I'd love an African cichlid tank, maybe Malawis, and I have the right water for it too, but neither of my tanks is big enough and my husband won't let me get another tank, lol!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I would love to see a pic of your tank if you can post one


----------

